# new iphone owner..TERRIFIED to recieve my bill..data usage?HELP?!?!



## Alina (Jul 14, 2009)

ok so heres the deal..i bought an iphone about 4 days ago, n like the idiot i am..i started downloadin as many applications as i could cuz i was insainly happy about getting it =P

i turned of data roaming charges, didnt set up internet tethering and i didnt enable 3G.. i was connected to the internet with wi-fi...am i still going to be charged for the 50 applications i downloaded and used??? i dont have a data plan, just a basic plan: unlimited texting/calling. oh im with FIDO not ATT
under "cellular network data" it says i sent 44.0 KB and recived 389 KB...is this reffering to my text messages? or the applications i downloaded??

another question...i know hitting the home key closes the application, however im not sure if it really exists it :S...does this mean if i leave my house(wifi area) and go out(not using wifi) that im going to be charged?

someone please help...id really appreciate it, i have to pay for my bill and i really cant afford anything above $40, seein as i spent all my money buying the phone
id really appreciate feedback =)


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Sorta like buying a Ferrari, but not being able to afford the gas isn't it? (Sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Call fido, ask them to check data for you. It's possible most of your usage may be wifi. They may do a one-time waiver of the charges.

Then ask them to block data on the account. You'll still be able to use wifi etc.

Didn't they make you sign something (or, if by phone, explain this verbally) saying you understood this?


----------



## Jeff_U (Jul 16, 2009)

*You're good.*

If you're downloading via wifi it has nothing to do with your data package (or lack thereof).


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

It's likely some data has sneaked through. I would get your account data blocked asap.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

When the phone is in sleep mode it goes off WiFi and back to the cellular data network (when you press the home button to wake it check the network icon, mine always says 3G for a few seconds). If you didn't have a data block it is quite possible some data could have gotten through such as email etc... or depending on the apps you downloaded it could be them as Flipstar said. Call Fido and see what they can do and definitely get the data blocked.


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

I feel for you but honestly c'mon, what were you thinking? And what kind of help do you think we can offer here? You used the service you pay for the service. 

I got my 3G way back, I called Rogers and had them block my data right away. Take responsibility for your own actions. 

I'm sorry if this sounds harsh but you can't blame anyone for buying a fast car and getting a speeding ticket!

Threads like this burn me up.


----------



## Alina (Jul 14, 2009)

bmovie said:


> I feel for you but honestly c'mon, what were you thinking? And what kind of help do you think we can offer here? You used the service you pay for the service.
> 
> I got my 3G way back, I called Rogers and had them block my data right away. Take responsibility for your own actions.
> 
> ...




agreed..but if you read what i wrote you would know i wasnt blaming anyone:S


----------



## Alina (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks for the help  i really appreciate it


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

On a side note. Just get Data. It's really "just another phone" but without MMS if you don't get a data plan. The very few dollars for even 500MB is WAY worth it. Using the phone's features when you need it is so priceless.
My sister in law is getting rid of her iphone because she hardly "used" it. She thought it'd be awesome, get data blocked and use wifi at home... but she just used her laptop or desktop instead. All she could use it for was texting.

She was riding in the car with us recently, we had just got lost. Google Maps, then back on track, a great unknown song on the radio, SHAZAM, pee breaks? Timmy Me (during the pee break we watched movie trailers to decide what to go see, and bought our tickets), now she regrets "downgrading" her phone.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

For a few months I used an iPhone with Rogers, with no data plan. I did the same thing, used wifi at home or work, and was very careful not to use apps that would use data, unless I had the wifi icon. (So no mail, no safari, no weather, etc etc).

Now and then however, I did use data, and at one point I got a text from Rogers, alerting me that I had run up a $10 data bill, and with a 'friendly suggestion' to subscribe to a data plan. I don't know about Fido of course, but I did think it was kind of nice of Rogers to send that warning, and even think it was ok of them to include an 'advert' about getting a plan. 

I agree with the suggestion to just get a data plan - the iPhone is still cool without it, I certainly didn't feel like it was a waste of money or underutilized for the 3 months I didn't have data - but it's so much cooler with data, and not having to worry about checking my mail out on the road or pulling up the weather report or doing a bit of surfing or whatever.

Cheers!

-Stephanie


----------



## Alina (Jul 14, 2009)

i plan on gettin the data plan next month...
i just cant afford it this month seeing as i had to pay telus $200 for leaving them before my term was over...and i spent another $200 on gettin the iphone...
i dont want to get a data plan and end up bein broke for the next 2 weeks waiting on my pay cheque...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Alina said:


> ... my pay check...


Pay Cheque


----------



## Alina (Jul 14, 2009)

Elric said:


> Pay Cheque


thats what i meant


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Alina said:


> i plan on gettin the data plan next month...
> i just cant afford it this month seeing as i had to pay telus $200 for leaving them before my term was over...and i spent another $200 on gettin the iphone...
> i dont want to get a data plan and end up bein broke for the next 2 weeks waiting on my pay cheque...


I have had my phone close to a year, no data plan, and I don't need it. so if you don't want to spend any more money DON'T GET IT. 
The price of a data plan will cost you a lot at the end of the year, and for what? so you can facebook or surf, honestly these things were not around years back and we survived.
Do you REALLY need them now?

That's my opinion.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

bmovie said:


> I have had my phone close to a year, no data plan, and I don't need it. so if you don't want to spend any more money DON'T GET IT.
> The price of a data plan will cost you a lot at the end of the year, and for what? so you can facebook or surf, honestly these things were not around years back and we survived.
> Do you REALLY need them now?
> 
> That's my opinion.


No of course you don't NEED it, like cell phones in general, but damn is it ever handy, it's saved me a lot of money, the Cheap Gas App, it has educated me beyond belief by showing me things near me that I never would have travelled otherwise.
Not to mention entertaining, I have taken up a new obsession due to data, Geocaching. Look it up, if you are a geek and love nature...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My 4 hour a day commute would be hell without data but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dona83 said:


> My 4 hour a day commute would be hell without data but whatever floats your boat.


Is that two hours each way = 4, or 4 each way for a total of 8 !?!


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Maybe sell the phone...*



dona83 said:


> My 4 hour a day commute would be hell without data but whatever floats your boat.


and move closer to your job!
Better for you, better for all of UZ!

Floats my boat? Water.
Much nicer than commuting!


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

dona83 said:


> My 4 hour a day commute would be hell without data but whatever floats your boat.


WOW your battery lasts for 2/4 hours while you're using the phone? NICE!

I just find that I don't need data, and I bet a lot of people out there wouldn't miss it if it was gone.

so for this person to be complaining that they might have a huge bill, just be pro active and disable data or get a data plan.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

bmovie said:


> WOW your battery lasts for 2/4 hours while you're using the phone? NICE!


Sure, doesn't yours??



> I just find that I don't need data, and I bet a lot of people out there wouldn't miss it if it was gone.


Without data, the iPhone is just a very slick cell phone. With data, it becomes a laptop replacement (in most cases).

I certainly see the value (and feel it in my wallet) of your view, but on a certain level the entire POINT of getting a smartphone (versus a cell phone) is data-related.

To me, the cost of a 6GB/$30 data add-on is equal to skipping ONE modest dinner for two out at a restaurant per month. Worth it? Absolutely.

That said, I don't have a data plan on my iPhone either, but that's only because I am almost *always* in a wifi zone (no commute, among other factors). If that were to change, I'd add data like a *shot.*


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Without data, is it still a really slick cell phone?

As for it being a laptop replacement--hardly. Perhaps for a few minutes, and sure it's pretty powerful, but you still use your laptop all the time, right?

As for the wallet ache, not everybody can afford $30 per month, and they might already be foregoing a meal or an expensive meal. Or they might just not want to pay it. Maybe what they don't want to forego is food for their pet, or some other thing that other people see as a luxury.

You see this, right?

And not everybody wants to use up their battery surfing the net on a train since they might want to make a call a couple of hours later.




chas_m said:


> Sure, doesn't yours??
> 
> Without data, the iPhone is just a very slick cell phone. With data, it becomes a laptop replacement (in most cases).
> 
> ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Is that two hours each way = 4, or 4 each way for a total of 8 !?!


2 hours each way on transit. I'm moving back to Metro Vancouver this autumn, hopefully, and cut my commute to 45 minutes each way on transit.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*Better hurry if want data next 11 months .....*



chas_m said:


> Sure, doesn't yours??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is going up July 31 to rip-off prices!
Then again, next year same time, same dance?
So why not enjoy your modest $30 for two (??) dinner at.. .' Golden Arches' or Timmy's and wait till July 2010 for next great model?


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

However I totally agree, at least for me, a data plan would be nice but at $30 a month sorry too rich for my blood just to surf, that $360 a year + tax, think of what you can spend that on and have something to show for it.

The iPhone is great as is for me, play a few games, when I'm bored, jailbreak it and have downloaded maps that I use xGPS so i can use it as a GPS device when I'm downtown if need be. Listen to music, great device.

Data, really needed, more of a want. And in todays society we're about the "WANT" eh?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

A big part of our economy is selling WANTS. An iPhone is also a want and one that only lasts for 3 years, maybe a few more tops, by then even if it is in pristine condition the latest and greatest iPhone with dishwashing and teleportation capabilities will be out *ahem* anyway...

For me, spending an extra $30 a month on top of a $130 a month commute to keep myself entertained for my 4 hour transit trip a day is much better than spending $500 a month driving 4 hours a day.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

HowEver said:


> As for it being a laptop replacement--hardly. Perhaps for a few minutes, and sure it's pretty powerful, but you still use your laptop all the time, right?


In my case, my laptop has become (except for presentations, which I do often) my "home/desktop" computer, and the iPhone has become the "out and about" computer. You're certainly right that an iPhone can't replace everything a laptop can do -- but the iPhone *can* replace the laptop for much of what people want to do with one when they're away from home (checking mail, social network updating, web site reading, AV entertainment, games, maps, ebooks, etc etc etc).



> As for the wallet ache, not everybody can afford $30 per month, and they might already be foregoing a meal or an expensive meal.


You appear to have missed the part where I already acknowledged it, but here it is again: I certainly understand if someone prefers to stick to wifi rather than spend money on a data plan. *This is exactly what I do myself*.

I thought I was pretty clearly taking about the difference in the iPhone experience between not using data IN ANY WAY (even wifi) and using data (including or perhaps exclusively wifi), but apparently you (and perhaps others) didn't interpret it that way. iPhone without data AT ALL is probably a poor/expensive choice compared to a regular cell phone. iPhone *plus* data (at least wifi, possibly a data plan as well) is more the iPhone's _raison d'etre_.



> And not everybody wants to use up their battery surfing the net on a train since they might want to make a call a couple of hours later.


Again, I'm confused by the apparently poor battery life everyone is getting besides me! I routinely use my phone for non-call purposes for 2 hours a day (let's saying playing a game or watching a film for that amount of time), or listen to music for hours and hours on end and can still make phone calls all day long. According to Apple, the iPhone's battery is rated for up to 10 hours of video playback, up to 30 hours of audio playback, up to five hours of talk time (actually up to 12 hours on my 2G, but I'm using figures for the 3G here) and up to 300 hours of standby on a single charge.

So I would not find it at all odd if someone watched a movie on their 2-hour commute into work, used the iPhone as a phone (primarily, maybe checking email at lunch et al) for eight hours at work, and listened to music/audiobook and/or surfed the web on their way home. Other apps (notably games) might put more of a dent in the battery, but this idea that using the iPhone in any way at all for a couple of hours will kill the battery (which is what you seem to be saying) seems very odd and doesn't match my experiences at all.




imobile said:


> So why not enjoy your modest $30 for two (??) dinner at.. .' Golden Arches' or Timmy's


You don't have to go THAT cheap to spend ~$30 for dinner for two. My wife and I used to regularly go to Irish Times* for their Monday 2-for-1 fish n chips and get away _well_ under $30 (even with tip), and there are other places along those lines as well (we recently discovered that Victoria is soon to gain an Applebee's, for example) without having to stoop quite as low as "fast food" (not that there's anything wrong with a good A&W outing every now and again!).

And it helps to marry a woman with the appetite of a bird. 

*side note to non-Victorian readers -- iMobile is in the same town as us, but chances are there's similar opportunities in a similar restaurant in your town if you look.)


----------



## bmovie (Jan 18, 2003)

Must be the air out there in BC makes battery life last longer. 
Here in Ontario battery life gets sucked right out of our phones like our money out of our pockets!
That must be the reason!!!!!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

chas_m said:


> Without data, the iPhone is just a very slick cell phone. With data, it becomes a laptop replacement (in most cases).


I don't know about that without data my brother's iPhone is a very slick replacement for his iPod, Gameboy, Palm, as well as very slick cell phone.

Laterz


----------



## preformalover (May 23, 2009)

if its realy bad could you just ask fido for unlimited data package


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

*The air in BC makes Life last longer.....*



bmovie said:


> Must be the air out there in BC makes battery life last longer.
> Here in Ontario battery life gets sucked right out of our phones like our money out of our pockets!
> That must be the reason!!!!!



It has been said that people come to Victoria to die ( Australian for today?) but once they get here they forget what they came here for!


----------



## kh4nh (Apr 9, 2005)

After asking Fido to block your data, you could do one more step just for precaution. On your iPhone, open Safari and go to this website: *http://www.unlockit.co.nz/unlockit* and follow the instructions. This is to change your APN settings so that your iPhone could not connect to Fido cell tower. Good luck


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I changed my APN using that website above.. seems to work fine. I didn't bother calling Rogers to block my data since changing the APN seems to be enough. I'm using Paygo, my balance would be gone in a matter of minutes if data was working.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

The above is a great website that does work. I find it really chews up the battery. I assume that is because it is running in the backround.

Would not do without it though !!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Um, nope. Doesn't make a difference with the battery. All it does is change the APN settings, that's not something that needs to continuously run in the background.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I installed it, Have everything shut off that I can to still use my phone and I can watch my battery go down by the minute.


Open to suggestions


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

champcar said:


> Well, I installed it, Have everything shut off that I can to still use my phone and I can watch my battery go down by the minute.
> 
> 
> Open to suggestions


My girlfriend's 3g had the same problem on a phone restored from backup. We restored the phone, set it up as new, applied the config, and the battery life is back to normal.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I will certainly give that a try. Wish me luck


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

champcar said:


> Well, I will certainly give that a try. Wish me luck


G'luck?! Did it help?


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Been in New York all day. Just got home. Will try as soon as I get a chance.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi There

Did the whole thing this evening. I think the key here is to set it up as new phone. All is well and battery meter not moving at all.

What a great place with great people to earn stuff.

Thank You


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

That's good!

I wonder what was causing the battery to drain so fast...


----------



## champcar (Aug 29, 2007)

I would have thought it was the APN program running in the backround but apparently not. Anyway all is well


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

champcar said:


> I would have thought it was the APN program running in the backround but apparently not. Anyway all is well


Good stuff! The apn blocker is not a program btw. It just modifies the apn setting in a .plist file.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

Just wondering since the op set up his phone as a new phone I was wondering how to do so. When I got my phone a couple weeks ago, I just docked it to my mac and did a backup to my ipod touch which had been stolen. Is there a way to have the mac reinitalize it to be my iphone not ipod?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

elvtnedge said:


> Just wondering since the op set up his phone as a new phone I was wondering how to do so. When I got my phone a couple weeks ago, I just docked it to my mac and did a backup to my ipod touch which had been stolen. Is there a way to have the mac reinitalize it to be my iphone not ipod?


Plug it in and press 'restore'. Then once it's done restoring and youve activated it, it will ask if you want to restore settings from backup or setup as a new phone. The choice is obvious. You will lose all your settings and game saves etc.

Also if you're talking about the name of the device in the left pane, you can change that by clicking it's name. ie if the device was originally named "my iPod" you can change it to "my iPhone" by changing the name in the left pane of iTunes.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

jawknee said:


> Plug it in and press 'restore'. Then once it's done restoring and youve activated it, it will ask if you want to restore settings from backup or setup as a new phone. The choice is obvious. You will lose all your settings and game saves etc.
> 
> Also if you're talking about the name of the device in the left pane, you can change that by clicking it's name. ie if the device was originally named "my iPod" you can change it to "my iPhone" by changing the name in the left pane of iTunes.


ok changing the name is probably better than a complete restore...thanks!


----------

